# Ragu Bolognese Napolitan



## GJWhite (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey folks--I'm making Braciole with Bolognese (with taglatelle? maybe parpadelle or penne?--not sure on the pasta yet) for a few friends tonight and I was just curious if anyone would add anything to my recipe.

For the sauce I use minced onion, carrot and celery, 1 1/2 pounds of ground meat (beef, veal, pork), tomato paste, canned whole tomatoes, beef stock, allspice, a bit of whole milk, garlic, red wine (I've seen recipes calling for white as well...curious) and for the braciole I use thin flank steaks and stuff them with pignoli nuts, parmigianno reggiano, parsely, currants, breadcrumbs, an egg (in the mixture, not in each one of course), maybe some prosciutto--it is a meat sauce afterall--and let them have a braise in the sauce while it simmers away...

Anyone do it differently?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2003)

I've never gotten around to making Braciole!!  Maybe this will inspire me.  Your recipe sounds great though - right off hand nothing springs to mind that could make it better or different.


----------

